# How do you apply/use



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The bausche and lomb fresh eye? I am kinda scared about using these prodcuts on the babies................. any suggestions or help with this product or others in the market? Fighting the old battle of tear stains :mellow:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I wipe with a cotton pad ( put product on the pad). Comb the eye area first with a mustasche comb.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

ok but do you put it on the eye as well? and what does this product actually do? Any pictures of this product? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't put it in Boo's eyes but I think you can. I use bausche and lomb fresh eye


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Janene, first I wet a face towel or a cotton ball with it, then just swipe it on the hair starting under their eyes to the tip of the hair. I only do this on areas that have stains. It usually doesn't go inside their eyes. 

If I see hair or gunk in the eye then I put a few drop of it in the eyes first, then wipe with cotton pad as said above. 

After this I run a flea comb through their muzzle hair and under the eyes to get the gunk out. Finish with combing with a buttercomb. 

On some days I finish with a quick combthrough with waterless shampoo sprayed on the comb, wipe, and then comb again with a dry comb. 

This works really well for us, and G&M don't show any discomfort at all. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Janene, first I wet a face towel or a cotton ball with it, then just swipe it on the hair starting under their eyes to the tip of the hair. I only do this on areas that have stains. It never actually goes inside their eyes.
> 
> If I see hair or gunk in the eye then I put a few drop of eye wash in the eyes first, then wipe with the B&L.
> 
> ...


what kind of eye drops do you use? are there diffrent types of B&L fresh eyes? I went to the pharmcy at lunch and they looked at me like I had three heads ( actually I do LOL) but had no idea what the product I was talking about............ :blink:

Another thing do you cut the hair around the eyes? my vet told me to do it, and I am not so sure that this was the right thing to do? so confused, Peppino and Tiny Tina are the ones with ompaloompa faces and Babinka is fine................


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am using spa lavish


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> what kind of eye drops do you use? are there diffrent types of B&L fresh eyes? I went to the pharmcy at lunch and they looked at me like I had three heads ( actually I do LOL) but had no idea what the product I was talking about............ :blink:
> 
> Another thing do you cut the hair around the eyes? my vet told me to do it, and I am not so sure that this was the right thing to do? so confused, Peppino and Tiny Tina are the ones with ompaloompa faces and Babinka is fine................


I use Fresh eyes. Sorry my reply was a little confusing. I edited it to clarify. 

Could you order it online? I don't think there's different types. 

I don't trim the hair around the eyes. It pokes them in the eye when it grows and that's more staining!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I use Fresh eyes. Sorry my reply was a little confusing. I edited it to clarify.
> 
> Could you order it online? I don't think there's different types.
> 
> ...


Thats so cool cus I was told that yesterday, but was a little confused............. so when their hair grows back how do I keep it out of their eyes???


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

can I use hair gel for dogs??? Tiny Tina is not one to keep a top knot in, mind you neither is Babinka


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I cut Boo's. We tried growing but his grows weird and caused even more problems. Zach's we are growing out now.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Thats so cool cus I was told that yesterday, but was a little confused............. so when their hair grows back how do I keep it out of their eyes???


While it's growing you could gel it down. It's a pain but we just powered through. Now that it's longer it lays down automatically. 

Mine have topknots but I know you don't need topknot if you want to let that hair grow. The bottom hair lays on muzzle, the top just goes in the 'visor'. 

The in between stage is a pain, then it's good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish you could make a step by step video of this process  Tonight I will try to go to Walmart and ask for Bausch and Lomb Fresh eyes and see if they have it............. and the fresh eyes its an eye wash right????


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Is this the one ???


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Trouble with using gel is that is doesn't keep it down well enough when it is short, so gelled hair ends up in the eyes, which is worse than clean hair, best wait it out and let it grow. Have you tried the tear duct flushing?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Trouble with using gel is that is doesn't keep it down well enough when it is short, so gelled hair ends up in the eyes, which is worse than clean hair, best wait it out and let it grow. Have you tried the tear duct flushing?


No my vet doesnt think its necessary:mellow:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

After I apply this eyes wash, do I rinse it out??? Can I use Spa lavish after or befor applying this stuff on??


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Trouble with using gel is that is doesn't keep it down well enough when it is short, so gelled hair ends up in the eyes, which is worse than clean hair, best wait it out and let it grow. Have you tried the tear duct flushing?


I agree. I never applied gel because it makes me nervous that close to their eyes. Best to just let it grow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> After I apply this eyes wash, do I rinse it out??? Can I use Spa lavish after or befor applying this stuff on??


You don't need to rinse it out. I just dry their hair with a clean face towel. 

If you are gonna use spa lavish do this before spa lavish. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> You don't need to rinse it out. I just dry their hair with a clean face towel.
> 
> If you are gonna use spa lavish do this before spa lavish.
> 
> ...


 

:wub::wub::wub: Thanks for everyones input :wub::wub::wub: I would be lost without SM that is for sure!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Janene,

Here is a video of me awhile ago putting the drops in obi's eyes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n5Czhh7zsA&feature=youtube_gdata

I think it works best when dropped in the eyes and let it run down the tear path and brush out the eye gunk. I do a little nasolacrimal duct massage while drying 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread is great! I was actually wondering how to apply and what to get for this.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> No my vet doesnt think its necessary:mellow:


I don't know how your vet can come to that conclusion. It does no harm, so I think worth a try. I just told my vet to do Lola's when she was spayed. She accommodated me. I am pretty strong with my vets though :innocent:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the instructions and video! Love my SM friends!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the good tips for tears stains! I love SM


----------

